# ca20e in a multi, crank or cam sensor and where is it?



## T3rry (Apr 20, 2004)

:hal:


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Nissan only had a cam position sensor which is located in the distributor. The crank angle sensor didn't show up until the advent of OBD II in 95.

Troy


----------

